

Is the Web dead? Is it alive and kicking? What is the Web anyway? - azewail
https://medium.com/p/53e4de6c1630

======
cborodescu
It's no longer about what it is but what it will become: it's bound to evolve
into a new & exciting environment, where everything is an app instead of a
site, where user’s interactions are more important than just views and,
ultimately, where apps are interlinked into a Web ... of apps.

